# Finally made it back out there today



## coastalconn (Feb 15, 2016)

Valentines weekend is such a royal pain for me since the restaurant is jam packed.  Canon sent me a loaner 7dm2 to compare to mine and I was chomping at the bit to get out there.  It was a balmy 0 degrees when I left the house this morning and at it warmed up the clouds and snow came in.  Anyways gave it a pretty good run and I can confirm my 7d m2 is pretty much a lemon.  Most of these were in pretty poor light.. Thanks for looking and comments welcome...

1



Horned Lark 2_15 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

2 Not really sure what the crow had, but the murder really wanted it.  guessing it the remains of a raptor kill?  



Crow in the Snow 2_15 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

3



Bluebird 2_15 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

4



Northern Cardinal 2_15 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

5



Sub Adult Swans 2_15 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

6 I never see Towhees..



Eastern Towhee 2_15 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## LarryLomona (Feb 15, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous shots !


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 15, 2016)

These all look great but then so did all your other shots.Was your Canon working ok in the beginning or was it buggy from the start. I am just curious because I don't recall any of your photo looking off but then again only you would know if something changed. My Pentax was totally wonky sometimes with confirmation beeps in AF-C and completely OOF with the focus point right on drove me nuts. Have no idea why it did confirmation beeps In AF-C  like it was confused between AF-S and AF-C.


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 15, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> These all look great but then so did all your other shots.Was your Canon working ok in the beginning or was it buggy from the start. I am just curious because I don't recall any of your photo looking off but then again only you would know if something changed. My Pentax was totally wonky sometimes with confirmation beeps in AF-C and completely OOF with the focus point right on drove me nuts. Have no idea why it did confirmation beeps In AF-C  like it was confused between AF-S and AF-C.


My 7dm2 has always been wonky.  Sometimes I'm a little slow though and I didn't realize just how off the IQ was until I got the 1D4.  I just always thought it was just as good as Canon gets.  It's easy to hide stuff at web size.  I can tell that the loaner focuses with more confidence and it's not nervous.  Plus using Reikan Focal, the loaner is sharper than mine using the same settings at all apertures.  Same settings, same distance.

Oh and you know just how cold it was this morning when I was laying on the beach at Hammo


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks kris good info there.Glad you found out now then later.Yea it was real cold, your a brave man.I stayed In bound today and took couple of sparrow shots out an open window and then closed it quickly.LOL


----------



## PropilotBW (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 15, 2016)

Well, that's good news you won't have to jump ship right away!  Are they gonna help you out with a new one?  Great shots by the way!  I probably had 15 species of songbirds in my yard today, but no Towhee.


----------



## FITBMX (Feb 15, 2016)

Wow, those are insanely sharp!

I really love the photo of that Crow, the falling snow made it really "Pop" nicely!


----------



## John Hunt (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice set! I like the Swans. You are one crazy man to lay on the beach at 0 degrees in the snow.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice set. 
Good to hear that you now have an answer on the IQ issue. Hope Canon solves it quickly or issues a new camera.


----------



## baturn (Feb 16, 2016)

As always, great photos. I think, of these I like the Bluebird best.


----------



## nf1 (Feb 16, 2016)

I think the Crow is the winner photo, but my personal favorite is the Bluebird as well


----------



## WesternGuy (Feb 16, 2016)

Kris, great shots.  The bluebird one is just great.  This is a wall hanger and contest material if I ever saw any.  

WesternGuy


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 16, 2016)

Gorgeous set!

Any way you can keep the loaner?


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 16, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> Well, that's good news you won't have to jump ship right away!  Are they gonna help you out with a new one?  Great shots by the way!  I probably had 15 species of songbirds in my yard today, but no Towhee.





FITBMX said:


> Wow, those are insanely sharp!
> I really love the photo of that Crow, the falling snow made it really "Pop" nicely!


Thanks!  I was pretty surprised at that crow shot as ISO 4000.  I did use some NR, but it was sharp enough to not ruin the shot.  


John Hunt said:


> Nice set! I like the Swans. You are one crazy man to lay on the beach at 0 degrees in the snow.


Yes I sure am, but I was pretty happy to get the Horned Lark, it started much further away and must of thought I was part of the beach as it walked up to about 20 feet away from me.  If I had known I would have stopped down a little more as the DOF was almost too thin..


zombiesniper said:


> Nice set.
> Good to hear that you now have an answer on the IQ issue. Hope Canon solves it quickly or issues a new camera.


I presented them with some charts and samples that show pretty clearly how bad my 7dm2 is.  I posted it in a different forum so I can't give the link here I don't think..


baturn said:


> As always, great photos. I think, of these I like the Bluebird best.





nf1 said:


> I think the Crow is the winner photo, but my personal favorite is the Bluebird as well





WesternGuy said:


> Kris, great shots.  The bluebird one is just great.  This is a wall hanger and contest material if I ever saw any.
> WesternGuy


Thanks!  I'm a sucker for Bluebirds as I almost never see them for some odd reason


JacaRanda said:


> Gorgeous set!
> Any way you can keep the loaner?


I'm not sure what Canon will do.  I'd hate to get another camera that is a lemon..


----------



## voguespot (Feb 17, 2016)

nice pictures!


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 17, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> Wow, those are insanely sharp!
> I really love the photo of that Crow, the falling snow made it really "Pop" nicely!


Thank you for the POTM nomination with my Crow in the Snow!


voguespot said:


> nice pictures!


Thank you!


JacaRanda said:


> Gorgeous set!
> Any way you can keep the loaner?


Sounds like there is a very good chance they are replacing my 7dm2 hopefully as early as Mon/Tuesday.  The difference really is night and day with the loaner vs mine..  Keeping fingers crossed..


----------

